# Spot the difference competition - Confederates v. Kneelers



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

Spot the difference.

On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag. 

These are the sort of people who are telling the kneelers that they're disrespecting the US armed forces, they're disrespecting the flag, they're disrespecting the anthem. 

On the other hand you have the kneelers.

The Confederate troops committed Treason. The US Constitution is quite clear on what Treason is, and the Confederacy committed treason and every soldier who took up arms to FIGHT THE SOLDIERS OF THE US ARMED FORCES committed treason. 

Now, flying the Confederate flag shows no respect to the members of the US armed forces. The Confederates killed members of the US armed forces. 

Flying the Confederate flag shows no respect to the flag of the United States. It says "we don't want to be a part of that flag, we don't want our star on that flag". 

Kneeling in a protest does not disrespect the US flag. The US flag exists because it represents the States, the government, the Constitution. A Constitution which protects freedom to criticize the government. 

The kneelers have killed zero US Armed Forces personnel.
The Confederates killed 110,000 people in battle and 25,000 to 30,000 in Confederate prisons. 

How is it that the people who fly the flag of treason, the flag of killing US military personnel can turn around and tell those who kneel, that they're disrespecting the anthem and the flag?


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 8, 2017)

Get back when a confederate flag flies at a NFL game.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Get back when a confederate flag flies at a NFL game.


----------



## AVISSSER (Oct 8, 2017)

The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.


----------



## AVISSSER (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Get back when a confederate flag flies at a NFL game.


Weak sauce...all of your examples are either unofficial 'fan flags' or Confederate Flags affixed as part of state flags. You can find no example where the Confederate Flag was flown in replacement of the US Flag.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.



This is bullshit. You're looking for reasons to be offended by one thing, and not by another.

The Confederates had the balls to fight, the NFL players risk losing their jobs over this. 

The kneelers killed nobody, the Confederates killed 140,000 US TROOPS. 

And apparently, the kneelers are disrespecting the US military and the Confederate flag wavers AREN'T.

Can you explain this?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 8, 2017)

Were you bitching about the rebel flag years ago or did you only recently become offended by it when CNN told you what to think?


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...


That argument don't fly when the kneelers disrespected the flag and military by kneeling over seas but honoring the flag of another country instead. One that many died fighting for our freedom from.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Why do I need to find a place whee a Confederate Flag was shown in replacement of a US flag exactly?

The fact is that people went to NFL games with CONFEDERATE FLAGS which says FUCK YOU to the US MILITARY. 

The point here is that the Confederacy was treasonous and that people continue to support the Confederacy, while AT THE SAME TIME, complaining about NFL players (who, you might note, are not replacing the US flag) kneeling and supposedly disrespecting the US military.

It's called HYPOCRISY. 

Or better yet, it's looking for reasons to be offended.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Were you bitching about the rebel flag years ago or did you only recently become offended by it when CNN told you what to think?



I don't watch CNN.

I'm not offended by the Confederate flag. I'm pointing out major fucking hypocrisy among those who think kneeling at NFL games disrespects the US military.

I think they're just looking for a reason to hate. Look for excuses. They don't have much. Protesting is protected by the US constitution, it's a part of what America is and it is, supposedly, what the US military should be fighting to protect.

Whereas the Confederates fought to be free of that. They killed US soldiers.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...



They were protesting the US government. The flag is a symbol of the US govt.

Why the hell would they protest the UK flag, when they don't have a problem with the UK government?

You're really struggling to find any old excuse, aren't you?

Did the Confederates commit treason as stated by the US Constitution?

Did the Confederates kill an estimated 140,000 US soldiers?

Did the kneelers kill any US soldiers?


----------



## AVISSSER (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> The Confederates had the balls to fight, the NFL players risk losing their jobs over this.


Adroit comparison snowflake...taking a musket ball through the grape vs. finding another job. Spot on...no.



frigidweirdo said:


> The kneelers killed nobody, the Confederates killed 140,000 US TROOPS.



Yes because the Confederacy just ran roughshod over the Union killing 140K without risking life or limb...every time you make a comparison, God kills a Communist...please continue.



frigidweirdo said:


> And apparently, the kneelers are disrespecting the US military and the Confederate flag wavers AREN'T.



Well that is very simple...the southerners use the Confederate Flag as a symbol of their culture and their heritage. They do not use it as a substitution for or fail to recognize the greater culture around them e.g. the US Flag. 
Once again, if you can find evidence of southerners at sporting events replacing the official US Flag with the flag of the Confederacy I would love to see that. 
The kneelers refuse to respect the flag all together.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 8, 2017)

Are you implying or stating flat out that everyone who feels the NFL players who kneel during the national anthem are being disrespectful are flying the confederate flag or support it? If that is the case you seem to be painting with a very broad brush if not you seem to be taking a small minority and trying to protray them as the norm. There are many people who find kneeling during the anthem disrespectful who don't give a flip about the confederate flag.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Were you bitching about the rebel flag years ago or did you only recently become offended by it when CNN told you what to think?
> ...




Seems to me you're doing exactly what you accuse the other guys of doing. If people don't like the kneelers imposing their bullshit narrative about racist cops choose to *protest * by not watching the games, it's their prerogative.


----------



## 007 (Oct 8, 2017)

REALLY grasping at straws attempting to deflect away from shit stains disrespecting our national flag and anthem, and it's getting more absurd by the day... this STUPID thread is proof.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> Are you implying or stating flat out that everyone who feels the NFL players who kneel during the national anthem are being disrespectful are flying the confederate flag or support it? If that is the case you seem to be painting with a very broad brush if not you seem to be taking a small minority and trying to protray them as the norm. There are many people who find kneeling during the anthem disrespectful who don't give a flip about the confederate flag.



No, I'm not saying that at all.

What I'm saying is there are people who are hypocritical. People who don't criticize the Confederate flag wavers when they'll criticize the kneelers, there are people who will support a symbol of treason and a symbol of something which killed lots of US soldiers, and also there are those who support a US president who looks to such people for his support and will try and evade annoying them, while strongly attacking those who these people don't like. 

These people are protesting a government which has one part of it, the executive branch, which is pandering to people who support the Confederacy.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I'm not criticizing people for protesting against the protesters. I don't know where you think I've said this.

I'm criticizing people for being HYPOCRITICAL.


----------



## AVISSSER (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Why do I need to find a place whee a Confederate Flag was shown in replacement of a US flag exactly?


Because to do so would present prima facie evidence for your case that Southerners do not respect the US Flag and are traitorous in flying treasonous colors. As opposed to my point that they are using it as a representation of heritage and their culture.


frigidweirdo said:


> The point here is that the Confederacy was treasonous and that people continue to support the Confederacy, while AT THE SAME TIME, complaining about NFL players (who, you might note, are not replacing the US flag) kneeling and supposedly disrespecting the US military.


False comparison as I have already pointed out.
Do you have anything else? Shoo now...go listen to some Bauhaus and self flagellate.


----------



## 007 (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


You're being stupid.


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





frigidweirdo said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


the kneelers are traitors for disrespecting our flag and soldiers overseas.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Well you think this. That's fine. However actually the definition of treason doesn't quite back you up there.

However the Confederates were TREASONOUS and to fly the Confederate flag in support of such treason is.... what?

"Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort."

Now, the kneelers aren't levying war against the US govt. The Confederates did.

The kneelers aren't adhering to the US's enemies, nor giving them aid nor comfort. The Confederates did.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 8, 2017)

What's great is later after the Civil War, those confederate soldiers were deemed by the government as all American soldiers of the U.S. and thousands were granted burial at Arlington national cemetery. The Negro Kneelers would never fight for their country.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> What's great is later after the Civil War, those confederate soldiers were deemed by the government as all American soldiers of the U.S. and thousands were granted burial at Arlington national cemetery. The Negro Kneelers would never fight for their country.



Which is a case of people trying to heal a nation. 

The problem is that they actually went and killed US soldiers. That's treason, in case you didn't read the US Constitution. 

The kneelers would never fight for their country?

Well they might, I think it would depend on whether they were being sent overseas to risk their lives so some rich mother fuckers can get rich, or whether there was actually a threat to the USA. 

The problem is the rich people are trying to make you think that going overseas and fighting, risking your life, to make them richer, is actually patriotic or some shit like that.

And it appears they've done quite a good job of it.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Are you implying or stating flat out that everyone who feels the NFL players who kneel during the national anthem are being disrespectful are flying the confederate flag or support it? If that is the case you seem to be painting with a very broad brush if not you seem to be taking a small minority and trying to protray them as the norm. There are many people who find kneeling during the anthem disrespectful who don't give a flip about the confederate flag.
> ...


Yes there are people who are hypocritical like those who didn’t give a flip about the confederate flag or confederate statues or schools named after confederate generals until it became trendy to be offended by them. There always have been and always will be hypocrites,


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



You are making a whole lot of assumptions with this.

Didn't they care? Or did they feel it wasn't the right time to protest about it?

There are plenty of things I care about, but I don't fight for.

I'm a vegetarian. I don't like the mass slaughter of animals on a daily basis when most people wouldn't kill their own meat. I could fight against this day in day out, and for what? Nothing's going to change. Maybe at some point in the future things will change. Then maybe I'll be more vocal about it. That doesn't mean I don't care now.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 8, 2017)

Preserving your culture and heritage isn't traitorous. It's patriotic! The southerners were fine patriots, and still are. Southern culture and heritage is still very much alive to this day. I'm so glad to be a part of it.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Preserving your culture and heritage isn't traitorous. It's patriotic! The southerners were fine patriots, and still are.



Did you not bother to read the US Constitution then? 

Well, when you get around to it, look at Article 3, Section 3.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Preserving your culture and heritage isn't traitorous. It's patriotic! The southerners were fine patriots, and still are.
> ...


You mean the Constitution that our servicemen and sheriff's take an oath to preserve and protect while the Negro Kneelers disrespect them, even in death?


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Preserving your culture and heritage isn't traitorous. It's patriotic! The southerners were fine patriots, and still are.
> ...




When the South seceded, Lincoln didn't have enough congressman to have a quorum and the incorporating of the united states for America began. Are you familiar with the Lieber code? Why are we still under that? Neither party understands why they are standing for the flag or why they are "dissing" it. Neither party knows as to why the war of 1812 was even fought which was when our national anthem was written first as a poem by Francis Scott Key. I don't get all weep-eyed when I see the corporate banner of USA.INC or hear the national anthem because it's all bullshit. 

I do, however have the utmost respect for those that gave their lives and their service doing what they were told as their patriotic duty. I cast off my programming and sought the truth...as ugly as it is.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



What part of the Constitution did the kneelers disrespect?

Flying a Confederate flag disrespects the military, 140,000 US military personnel died in the Civil War at the hands of the Confederates.

The kneelers are protesting the US govt and their attitude. Nothing there is disrespecting service personnel.

However the rich don't like these protests, so they tell you that it's about the military because they literally haven't got ANYTHING to come back at them with.

How can people support the Confederate flag and then claim people kneeling is disrespecting the US military?


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Dude, the "rich" i.e the elites are nurturing this.....fits right into their divide and conquer agenda.


----------



## Issa (Oct 9, 2017)

Most NFL guys stood for the national anthem. They always supported the troops, and they always do...now they are kneeling to bring attention to a severe issue that needs to be addressed and some are getting offended at that?
Trump didn't call the neo Nazis SOB and he called NFL players who didn't commit any crime SOB ....he must be anti Christ to have he supports making excuses for him bl8ndly Every time.


----------



## cnm (Oct 9, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs.


Yeah, a government based on the inferiority of the black man.


----------



## cnm (Oct 9, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Preserving your culture and heritage isn't traitorous.


It is when it's a culture of treason.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 9, 2017)

cnm said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Preserving your culture and heritage isn't traitorous.
> ...


Southern pride and heritage still exists today all over the southern states. Antebellum homes, southern bellles, and great southern cooking can't be beat.. Yet, that's traitorous to you?


----------



## deanrd (Oct 9, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.


So you want them to fight?  Be violent?  That's all your kind understands?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 9, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



You're flipping all over the place. First it was about white people, then someone responds and all of a sudden it's about cooking. You're deliberately twisting things to avoid that actual topic.


----------



## cnm (Oct 9, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Yet, that's traitorous to you?


I'd say flying the flag of the army which waged war on the Union to uphold a government based on the inferiority of the black man is not loyal.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 9, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.


Did you remember to say your prayers honoring those brave men in uniform?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 9, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.


  bull crap


Black women are 30% of our women in the military while only 13% of the population.
Black men make up 17% of the men in our Military while only 13% of our population.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...


You really have a hard time understanding history in context don’t you? Lol


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


The confederate flag is a part of U.S. history. If you call it treason, then I guess California is committing it to. Since they are talking succeeding since Trump was elected. Kneeling during the anthem is being disrespectful to those who defend it.


This is who you are disrespecting,  with your childish attitude.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Did the Confederates commit treason as stated by the US Constitution?



Fun fact, the Civil war began as an invasion of the state of Virginia by Union troops.  Southern states had demanded a removal of Federal forces from their territories and Washington refused to comply.  The Battle of Manassas was quite literally an invasion of the sovereign territory of Virginia by Federal forces.

The Federal government recognized this fact after the war and passed the Posse Comitatus Act in 1878 which limits the use of the US Army to quell insurrection in states.

That makes the entire Civil War self-defense as far as the South was concerned.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...



You must have extraordinary long arms to reach that comparison.  Anybody who has lived in America and has any sense of our history knows who those people are flying the confederate flag in your picture. Nobody in this country questions their patriotism. It’s like saying someone dressed like a devil for Halloween is a follower of satanism. You are the first person I have ever heard of questioning who those people are, and that makes you very very special, so put on your helmet, and wait for the short bus to come pick you up.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Were you bitching about the rebel flag years ago or did you only recently become offended by it when CNN told you what to think?
> ...



Your problem is with timing here sport. Any association to the confederate flag and the south trying to secede from the union has been gone for decades. It’s like claiming we should hang anybody who dresses up in gray for a civil war re-enactment. It will only pass mustard with snowflakes who spend their day looking for things to be offended by. You know, people like you.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> > The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.
> ...


and you're not?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 9, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I saw the rebel flag a lot growing up and it had no particular significance to it. If someone had asked me what it stood for, I would have guessed "beer and trucks"


----------



## AVISSSER (Oct 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> > The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.
> ...



Slow clap for effort. What is your point exactly?


----------



## AVISSSER (Oct 9, 2017)

KissMy said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> > The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.
> ...


No, because I never have to remember to be thankful. The same as you and your lot never have to remember to be ingrate shitbirds.


----------



## NightFox (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> These are the sort of people who are telling the kneelers that they're disrespecting the US armed forces, they're disrespecting the flag, they're disrespecting the anthem.


How can you tell that from the picture you posted?


----------



## KissMy (Oct 9, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > AVISSSER said:
> ...


I built a large part of this country. You brainwashed moochers steal my money to pay government thugs to torture, kill & destroy it!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 9, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



And kids will be looking at the kneelers and saying "they're kneeling, so what?"


----------



## AVISSSER (Oct 9, 2017)

KissMy said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


 S-A-F-E-T-Y! (Security And Freedom Ensured Thank You!) Stop whining and trying to find solace in those who only wish to destroy our nation from within. GD Communists are falling out of the light sockets on this site.


----------



## AVISSSER (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Pretty much.


----------



## AVISSSER (Oct 9, 2017)

cnm said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> > The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs.
> ...


What does that even mean...a government based on the inferiority of the black man? You make me wanna slap your mama for raising such a shit head.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 9, 2017)

The Trump regime is trying to re-brand the protest.  They are protesting the corrupt police system where young blacks are being denied the natural and civil rights.  Not just those officers who do so on purpose but those who protect them as well.  The flag stand for the Constitution and the Constitution protect their right to protest.  So in effect the Trump regime is neglecting to defend the US Constitution and disrespecting the Flag themselves.  By attacking the NFL they are also abusing their power.

Impeach and remove them from office.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 9, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


to me it never had as much to do with slavery or even the war in as much as just being a "rebel". the dukes of hazzard had it on their car and it was never an issue until we got a whole lot of PC up our collective asses and didn't know what to do, so we made it an issue, proclaimed it racist and demand it be removed from site.

only racism still went on. nothing changed except people are declaring whatever offends them as something that must go and that state of mind is bullshit.

but here we are.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 9, 2017)

There was no treason in the Confederacy.   There are Confederate military buried in Arlington.  There was not a single person ever accused of treason.  Congress refused to judge the civil war as treason.  Every official connected with the civil war was pardoned or amnestied.  The officers and generals of the Confederacy have been considered American Heroes. 

So, no Treason until the left needed a wedge issue.

God Bless Jefferson Davis and Robert E. Lee.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 9, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AVISSSER said:
> ...



I disagree.  The right to protest is part of that Constitution they died defending.  Calling them SOB's and attacking the NFL is disrespecting those who fought and died defending that Constitution.


----------



## MrShangles (Oct 9, 2017)

Y'all keep defending the kneelers, if they keep it up they are hurting their self, no mater how you defend them, if we don't watch then maybe they will understand then, they are kind of a dumb hard headed bunch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...



Your assertion that it's supporters of the Confederacy who believe the NFL players are being disrespectful shows you're a partisan liar who can't be taken seriously and are unworthy of being a part of a debate. 

Adieu.


----------



## DJT for Life (Oct 9, 2017)

The OP is stretching...to be kind.

In a previous thread, myself and two other posters responded about
the use of the Confederate Flag being flown in Vietnam.

At the Firebase, I was at...the Confederate flag and American flag
flew on the same pole.  At  the other poster's Firebase...The Confederate
Flag was the only flag that flew over the camp.

The Confederate Flag was everywhere in Vietnam.  And in case
you missed it...it was being flown by American soldiers, sailors
and marines.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 9, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Yes, they do have that right. Still doesn't take away the fact that it disrespects our troops.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> > The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.
> ...



The real difference is that the confederates, at least the leaders, knew what they were fighting for, the kneelers, not so much.

The "protest" isn't about social injustice it is about Trump.  The protestors are taking the chance of destroying the NFL over Trump.  How f..king stupid can they be?  Rhetorical question.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 9, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...



The problem is that isn't my assertion. So.... I'm fed up of people telling me what I think. Adieu.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 9, 2017)

Freewill said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AVISSSER said:
> ...



Maybe so. 

The kneelers know there is a problem, they're not really sure what it is, but they know it's there. But then again most confederate soldiers didn't really know why they were fighting. So.... 

Potentially there are leaders of this kind of movement that know what they want to get out of this. Who knows?

If the protest is about Trump, then why did it start under Obama? Yes, Trump has managed to make the protests more widespread. But then again his attitude towards certain groups of people, and as representative of the government, I'd say the protests are in part at him. But because he's making the problems worse, not better.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



If you don't say stupid things like "These are the sort of people who are telling the kneelers that they're disrespecting the US armed forces, they're disrespecting the flag, they're disrespecting the anthem."  people won't tell you what you think.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 10, 2017)

What does the CONFEDERATE Constitution say about "Slavery"?

How many right wingers have no idea what they are defending.

Worse,

How many right wingers know exactly what they are defending?


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.


Holyfuckingshit! 

The confederates seceded and fought to keep their slaves. And that’s what you admire.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...


Utter nonsense as those folks who fought and died while serving in our military did so so that folks like NFL athletes can protest.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 10, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I'm not sure what you're reading, but where I'm from "these are the sort of people" doesn't mean that I'm talking in exactitudes.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 10, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


----------



## deanrd (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Were you bitching about the rebel flag years ago or did you only recently become offended by it when CNN told you what to think?
> ...


True.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 10, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.


What does the CONFEDERATE Constitution say about "Slavery"?

If you know exactly what those beliefs are and you are still saying this sh!t, then you are either a Nazi Klan or a tard.  What other choices are there?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...


 But then how can we listen to anyone that tells us that we cannot take a knee at the games for prayer, but we can take a knee just to hurt the Patriots? And so the NFL is at war with the Patriots. And so quit joking around. We all knows that Black lives really doesn't matter. Or else if it does, we will be condemning those countries that doesn't gives Blacks rights. And so, do you want to start a protest against the Saudis? The ones that gave Hillary millions of dollars. The ones that Hillary will give the evil eye to those that tries to stop her flow of money.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 10, 2017)

deanrd said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




















 I could go on all day.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 10, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...



Who are the Patriots? The football team or do you see these Confederate flag waving eejits as being patriots?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 10, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AVISSSER said:
> ...



will you never get tired hiding behind this woman to smear people, you despicable cuntbag?


----------



## Freewill (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Yes, there are problems, rogue or poorly trained cops shooting when they should not, problem.   Blacks killing blacks at a rate that far exceeds anything the cops do, problem.    Drug use in the inner city, problem.

But this "protest" for the most part is not about any of that.  There was little or no protest until Trump tried to tell them what the owners should do and the rich millionaires didn't like it.  The whole protest has morphed into being about Trump.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 10, 2017)

Freewill said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Trump made it about Trump. It's the only reason he's still interested.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Get back when a confederate flag flies at a NFL game.




Those were all photoshopped except the black and white pic.


----------



## Correll (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...




The Confederate Flag has been accepted as a harmless symbol of regional pride for over 5 generations in this country.


You are full of shit.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...






The civil war has been over for like 200 years. Does he 24 hour news cycle lack that badly on a Tuesday morning that you have to rehash this shit ? Damn.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...


^^^ racist

In reality, the confederate flag symbolizes the secession of the south. Which was divisive and largely over slavery. And while racists today, like the one above, try to minimize the significance of the confederate flag, it’s been used as a symbol of racism since at least the 1940’s, if not earlier, when the more racist faction of the Democrat party splintered off to form the Dixiecrat party. In more modern times, used by racist groups such as the KKK.


----------



## Correll (Oct 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...






Blue and Gray reunions at Gettsyburg, 1913.


The Union vets who fought and bled to put down that secession attempt forgave and accepted the Confederate Flag as part of our JOINT American heritage and an accepted and harmless symbol of regional pride, long before you were born.


What moral authority do you have to overrule their forgiveness?


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 10, 2017)

L.K.Eder said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Why do you disrespect that woman you stupid fuck? I know, because you hate America.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Or simply protesting the fact that black men dare to have an opinion which of course is in line with their love of the confederacy.

"Disrespect of the flag" is just the cover.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > AVISSSER said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The moral authority granted every American since racists adopted that flag since at least the 1940’s.


----------



## Correll (Oct 10, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AVISSSER said:
> ...




Your unsupported race baiting is noted and held against you.


You race baiting piece of shit.


----------



## Correll (Oct 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Racists don't get to co-opt something just because they want to. They are just as likely to fly the American Flag and that isn't theirs either.


By trying to give them "ownership" of that flag, you are working WITH THEM to exaggerate their importance and relevance.


If they were better people, they would send you a thank you card and a fruit basket.


Me? I reject their claim to a symbol of regional pride of tens of millions of good Americans.


THe racists are a fringe group of no power or importance. 


THe WHITE racists at least.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


So?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 10, 2017)

Freewill said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



There are lots of problems.

The main problems that black people see is that black people suffer 25% poverty rates compared to 7% for whites. Not only is it poverty, but it's poverty being born into and growing up in crime ridden stink holes. Kids literally growing up seeing crime as the only way to live life. 

Not only this they see the politicians on the take and not lifting a finger to actually do anything about the situation. Then they see smug white people telling them that if you work hard you everyone can make it in the US, but the harder they work, the more they get put in prison for a long time. 

They see problems, and the richer middle classes and beyond are happy to see them living like scum away from the middle class areas, voting for their corrupt politicians and no one gives a flying fuck about these people in poverty and in crime ridden areas. 

Then they protest and they see this fucking asshole of a president attack them, and attack them, and attack them again.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



You triggered, bro?

How do you account for the disparate opinions over the two issues?


----------



## Correll (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




Black poverty is caused primarily by illegitimacy.


STOP having kids outside of marriage. 


Outsourcing and immigration is certainly not helping, and I'm all up for fixing that.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Racists adopted the flag because it was a symbol of divisiveness and slavery long before they latched onto it.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Oct 10, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




No, I just like to treat people with the same respect they show me.


Which, when I am talking to lefties, requires a lot of vulgarity.


The "disparate opinions"?


Easy. The Confederate Flag has been accepted as a harmless symbol of regional pride for over 5 generations in this country.

Regional Pride does not contradict National Pride. 


Disrespecting the Anthem and the Flag, DOES.


Now it when you pretend to not understand that obvious and simple truth.


----------



## Correll (Oct 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




No, they adopted it for the same reason they try adopt the American Flag.


They want to try to co-opt other movements and concepts to inflate their status and try to attract more attention and maybe, just maybe recruits.


However they are too small and irrelevant of a force to give them what they want, ie ownership of a symbol of regional pride.


You are welcome to work with them on trying to inflate their statue and relevance. 

But I reject their pathetic attempts at relevance. 



And refuse to help them, like you.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 10, 2017)

LordBrownTrout said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Oh wow, more "fake news" bullshit being thrown out.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Hiding your head up your ass like you’re doing doesn’t make them go away.   Just like denying the significance of that flag, which is rooted in divisiveness and slavery, doesn’t alter that either. That can’t be washed off that flag no matter how ignorant you are.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Then why post it? If you don't care.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 10, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AVISSSER said:
> ...



Yes, it's pretty clear from this thread that these people who support Trump and oppose the kneelers know they don't like what they see, but they can't really explain why. Then they try and they'll use the same old arguments they've seen written somewhere, or on TV or whatever, but they've not really thought about it.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And some people celebrated the Nazi flag..... doesn't make them right.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Who said I don’t care? I asked you, “so,” as in what’s the significance of that? I posted a photo to show Trump also has a following of racists.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




 
If you support that flag, you are a racist. See how that works?


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


LOL

Thanks for making my point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That someone would make that meme shows the confederate flag symbolizes racism.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


well the kneelers can't explain why they keep doing it. 

again - i keep asking but never get an answer:

1) what are they asking to change?
2) how can we prove it has changed?
3) when is enough enough?

so they can't explain what they hope to do here but raise awareness for change. will it have a direct impact? who knows. they can't tell you if it will so the entire situation is a confusing ball of bullshit to begin with.

yet as usual, you only blame the *other* side and your side is just a victim yet again.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> The "disparate opinions"?



Yes, the one outlined by the OP who's thread you're posting in.



Correll said:


> Easy. The Confederate Flag has been accepted as a harmless symbol of regional pride for over 5 generations in this country.
> 
> Regional Pride does not contradict National Pride.
> 
> ...



It's been accepted as such only because the people of the region largely agreed with the cause for which it stood.
That in no way negates the fact that the confederacy and it's symbols were and are based on the idea of white supremacy.
That is anathema to the founding principles of our nation. The entire cause is disrespectful to the anthem and the flag. Both were rejected by confederacy.



Correll said:


> Now it when you pretend to not understand that obvious and simple truth.



It is you who lacks understanding and clarity. No doubt that is why you were triggered by my post.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'm not the one that supports the murder of unborn babies. I'm which kills more black babies than any other.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 10, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.


The Confederates were racist Democrats!


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 10, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Which of course has nothing to do with the thread.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I was reading your post, and, by saying "These are the sort of people" who are saying something, you are saying that the people who feel that way are those sort of people.  If you don't mean that, you shouldn't say that.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


No unborn babies are being murdered and that has nothing to do with the KKK, racism, or the confederate flag.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


When brain-dead cons are losing the argument, they throw in unrelated topics, like abortion, to divert away from losing.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Lol, I don't support the kkk, Nazi's, or any other hate group. And I'm also not afraid of the confederate flag. Liberals supports anifta, which is proving themselves worse than any hate group around. Liberals are also afraid of history.


----------



## AVISSSER (Oct 10, 2017)

g5000 said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> > The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.
> ...


Doesn't alter my point.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 10, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Whatever dude. If you want to interpret what I say in your own little fantasy way, go ahead. There are too many people on this board who struggle with basic reading for me to care.


----------



## Correll (Oct 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Not only CAN if be, but it was, for over 5 generations.


Your manufactured offense at it is not credible. 


This is not about that, this is about YOU having a problem with the idea of Southern Whites having pride in their Heritage.


Question: What do you know of Joan Baez? Do you consider her a White Supremacist?


----------



## Correll (Oct 11, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> [...
> 
> It's been accepted as such only because the people of the region largely agreed with the cause for which it stood.
> That in no way negates the fact that the confederacy and it's symbols were and are based on the idea of white supremacy.
> ...




No, it was accepted by the nation as a whole as a harmless symbol of regional pride.


1913










1980s


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

You remain a racist idiot. Ignoring that Dixiecrats were racists who adopted that flag since it represented the divisiveness and racist attitudes of the south doesn’t mean it didn’t happen; it only means you wish it didn’t. Same with the KKK.


----------



## Correll (Oct 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Nothing in your post addressed anything in my post. Because you can't.


That's the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion. 


You lose.


It was also the Logical Fallacy of Ad Hominen. You lose double.


In response to your insults, Fuck you too.


Do you think that Joan Baez is a WHite Surpremacist?


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > [...
> ...


The 1948 Dixiecrat Convention. You know, what racists like you call demonstrating regional pride...






A KKK rally during the civil rights era. You know, what racists like you call demonstrating regional  pride...






Protesters gathering at the University of Alabama in 1956 expressing outrage over the admission of the schools first black student. You know, what racists like you call demonstrating regional pride...






More protesters waving Confederate flags at a protest against racial integration in Montgomery, Alabama, 1963. You know, what racists like you call demonstrating regional pride...






More _regional pride_ during the civil rights era in Indiana, right...?


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Great, so you prove to be a racist AND a moron. 

Of course I addressed your post. I pointed out how racists have been using that flag as a symbol of racism since the 1940’s because it grew out of the racist south’s divisiveness and [failed] attempt to hold onto slavery. I also pointed out how you’ve got your head buried so deep in your ass, you can see your last meal.


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Oct 11, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...


*
Get a job, or a life, something other than posting these ridicules comments , you sound like you just graduated 3rd grade.*


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2017)

RadicalRedneck said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...


Don’tcha just love irony?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 11, 2017)

The Kneelers are angry racist Democrats


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 11, 2017)

RadicalRedneck said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...



Great argument dude.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 11, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I'm not interpreting anything in my "own little fantasy way".  I am pointing out what you said, labeling it as stupid and showing you to be a partisan liar.  Sorry that bunched up your panties.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 11, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Your Godwin is noted and dismissed asshole. 


Blue and Gray reunions at Gettsyburg, 1913.


The Union vets who fought and bled to put down that secession attempt forgave and accepted the Confederate Flag as part of our JOINT American heritage and an accepted and harmless symbol of regional pride, long before you were born.


What moral authority do you have to overrule their forgiveness?


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2017)

l


Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...






Actually they are not "celebrating their heritage", they are having a political rally. 


It is two very different actions. 


The dixicrats lasted for ONE presidential election, when the racist white southerns rebelled against the national dem party betraying them.

They were a blip. After that those regional racist dems almost completely abandoned their regional rebellion against the dems and rejoined the national dem party for decades to come.


Where they were welcomed back with open arms.


1976









Do you believe that Jimmy Carter was a White Nationalist?





Why do you support the racists and not the Civil War Vets, and Hollywood?


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





All you are doing is talking shit.



Do you think that Joan Baez is a WHite Surpremacist?


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> l
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> ...


The conservative south was already mostly Republican by 1976. They voted Democrat for president in 1976 only because the Democrat was from the south.

That aside, by the 1940’s, the Dixiecrats adopted the confederate flag because it represented their divisiveness and racist agenda; which was followed by the KKK using that same flag for that same reason.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I already know it.  I have to keep telling you in the hope that you finally realize what you're doing and stop being a troll.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...





Fact!!!


----------



## DJT for Life (Jun 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> > The difference that the Confederates had the balls to secede and fight for their beliefs. The last time I checked those 'kneelers' are still reaping the benefits of a system and culture they refuse to respect.
> ...




And I'd bet some of them are angered by the kneelers, too.


----------



## DJT for Life (Jun 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...



Too bad you missed Vietnam.

At the fire base I was at, the Confederate Flag flew directly under the
American flag.  There is another poster on this board who mentioned once
that at his Fire Base only the Confederate Flag flew over the Base.

There were twice as many Confederate Flags over there as American Flags.

I also wouldn't get too carried away with that treason stuff.  It is true that
Confederate Officers were not allowed to serve in the American Army after
the Civil War.  But when they needed a Good Cavalry General to command all American Cavalry units in Cuba during the Spanish-American War Pres
McKinley turned to "Fighting Joe" Wheeler, 2nd in command to Bedford Forrest in the Confederate Cavalry.  Wheeler did such a great job McKinley
promoted him again after Cuba and sent him to the Phillipines  to command
American Forces there.

Plus let's not forget that our most famous Army forts are named after Confederates...Fort Bragg, Fort Polk, Fort Benning.  Fort Lee.  Camp Shelby.
Fort Hood.  Fort Jackson.  (Just to mention a few)

It was Cpt Robert E Lee that found ways to bypass Mexican strongholds
and hit them from the rear as Winfield Scott and the American Army marched from Veracruz to Mexico City.  The fortress guarding Mexico City
was assaulted and captured.  The American Officer assigned to raise the
American Flag over the fort was Cpt James Longhstreet.  But he was wounded and a LT raised the flag...that LT was George Pickett.

General Lewis Armistead served in the Mexican-American War and was
also a Confederate who led his men to the High Water mark at Gettysburg
during Pickett's charge.  Armistead's Uncle was the commanding officer of
Ft McHenry during the War of 1812 and thus he is the first guardian of the
Star Spangled Banner.

The father of our Country was a Virginian.  His best Cavalry Officer, who is
buried with honors at West Point was "Light Horse" Harry Lee...Robert E's,
daddy.

If it had been left to Northerners, this country would still be answering to
King George III.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > l
> ...




So, that's all it took, to get the South to embrace a pro-civil rights liberal Democrat? For him to be a fellow Southern?


It's almost like they aren't really that offended by Civil Rights. 



SO, if you guys had been smart enough to run southerns since then, you could have won ever single election. And then where would all this nonsense about a "Southern Strategy" be?



> That aside, by the 1940’s, the Dixiecrats adopted the confederate flag because it represented their divisiveness and racist agenda; which was followed by the KKK using that same flag for that same reason.





No, they adopted it, because they were trying to gain support by appealing to regional pride.


They failed. And returned to the democratic party.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, that’s all it took in 1976.

The conservative south has always been more racist than the north, regardless of political party. Just look at many in the north voted for civil rights for blacks. Look at how many in the south voted against it.






Then the south flipped from blue to red.

*1956*





*1964*





Conservatives are generally racist, regardless of which political party they support.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






The Carter 1976 victory in the South showed that the Democrats flipping their position on Civil Rights did NOT turn the South against the Democratic Party.


I see in your post that you have repeated your previous and now refuted claim that it did.


But nothing in your post actually supports that. 


The Myth of the Southern Strategy is that the Republicans have been pandering, somehow, to Southern Racists since Nixon to make the south solidly republican.


Carter's 1976 win of the South, despite a strong history on Civil Rights, disproves that.


Do you have something to say about that, or are you just going to keep repeating your now refuted claim, over and over again, like a broken record?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 9, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...




The cacophonous answer from the confederate flag wavers...

JUST 'CUZ!!!


----------



## PredFan (Jun 9, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...



Dumb shit. Nobody gives a shit for your stupid crap.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...





Your ignoring the actual answers to lie, shows you are a dishonest troll.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That the south went for a southerner does not discount how the south, for the most part, voted Republican in every other election since 1964.

You’re trying to argue the exception defines the rule, and you fail.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




That Jimmy Carter had a strong record of being strongly pro-Civil Rights, 


strongly undermines that claim that the REASON for the South voting republican was because of strong opposition to Civil Rights. 



IF the exception had been some Dem with a WEAK record on Civil RIghts, or even a history of opposition to them, than your point would be more valid.



Jimmy Carter was not a racist.


Yet the south loved him.



This does not fit with the Myth of the Southern Strategy as pushed by you lefties.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 9, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...



The south was just not going to go quietly in the night. The North brought the fight to us.

Just wait and see what happens if you loons come after our guns derp

-Geaux


----------



## initforme (Jun 9, 2018)

How about putting the confederate flag down and putting up the American flag.  The civil war is over.  It has been decided.  Move on now.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 9, 2018)

initforme said:


> How about putting the confederate flag down and putting up the American flag.  The civil war is over.  It has been decided.  Move on now.



Its about heritage

-Geaux


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Get back when a confederate flag flies at a NFL game.


The NFL and the Confederate Flag Roundtable Discussion

From January 2017

"The NFL flies the Confederate flag during the Super Bowl, which comes as a shock to many. Well actress and activist, Aunjanue Eliis, isn't having it anymore and is doing something about it."

Next stupid strawman.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

T


Geaux4it said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > How about putting the confederate flag down and putting up the American flag.  The civil war is over.  It has been decided.  Move on now.
> ...


Here's no heratige.  You lost.  Get over it.


----------



## initforme (Jun 9, 2018)

I understand heritage.  I also understand slave owners were lazy gutless folk who used beatings to control workers they were way to cheap to pay.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

W


007 said:


> REALLY grasping at straws attempting to deflect away from shit stains disrespecting our national flag and anthem, and it's getting more absurd by the day... this STUPID thread is proof.


How disrespecting them? 

You know that's not what the kneeling thing is about right?


----------



## initforme (Jun 9, 2018)

Kneeling isn't all that smart.  There are better ways.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 9, 2018)

initforme said:


> I understand heritage.  I also understand slave owners were lazy gutless folk who used beatings to control workers they were way to cheap to pay.


Did you know (3) union states allowed slavery?

-Geaux


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> What's great is later after the Civil War, those confederate soldiers were deemed by the government as all American soldiers of the U.S. and thousands were granted burial at Arlington national cemetery. The Negro Kneelers would never fight for their country.


Bullshit.  They are fighting for their country.


----------



## initforme (Jun 9, 2018)

Yep.  Doesn't justify slavery though.  Again the owners were lazy and immoral and nothing is going to justify whipping another human simply to make them work harder for nothing.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 9, 2018)

initforme said:


> Yep.  Doesn't justify slavery though.  Again the owners were lazy and immoral and nothing is going to justify whipping another human simply to make them work harder for nothing.


Todays illegal beaners is just another form of slavery. Democrats like having wetback labor 

-Geaux


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


If you are celebrating the civil war it is, and that is a battle flag.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...


I question their patriotism, their loyalty, and their reasoning abilities.


----------



## initforme (Jun 9, 2018)

Yep.  Get rid of immigrant workers and raise the wage significantly for American workers.  Who isn't down with that?  And I'm sure it isn't only democrat business owners wanting dirt cheap labor.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

MrShangles said:


> Y'all keep defending the kneelers, if they keep it up they are hurting their self, no mater how you defend them, if we don't watch then maybe they will understand then, they are kind of a dumb hard headed bunch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just have to shake my head at how much control tRump has over some of you people.


----------



## initforme (Jun 9, 2018)

Start by doubling the wage.  How's that sound?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Loyalty to what?

You'll find those folks to be some of the most patriotic Americans around.

-Geaux


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> The OP is stretching...to be kind.
> 
> In a previous thread, myself and two other posters responded about
> the use of the Confederate Flag being flown in Vietnam.
> ...


Probably shoulda stuck with the real flag over military installations.

Plus you know we lost in Vietnam right?  That makes two wars lost under that rag.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Loyalty to what is indeed the question.  And the problem.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 9, 2018)

initforme said:


> Yep.  Get rid of immigrant workers and raise the wage significantly for American workers.  Who isn't down with that?  And I'm sure it isn't only democrat business owners wanting dirt cheap labor.



Im good with that. Pay workers lets say, $20/hr to pick crops. Pass the cost on to the consumer and I'm good with that. Albeit, it wont impact me as I have a 1/2 acre garden

-Geaux


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What choice did the south have? Carter was running against a pro-civil rights northerner. Ford voted in favor of the 1964 Civil Rights act. The south went with the southerner.

The one election since 1964 where the south all went for the southerner is the exception, It doesn’t void the rule.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Lying turd, in the year 2018 the North is way more racist and segregated then then the south.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




More spin? Take Atlanta for example they still have a Democrat mayor.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 9, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > How about putting the confederate flag down and putting up the American flag.  The civil war is over.  It has been decided.  Move on now.
> ...



Your heritage is treason.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 9, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Which comes to the question of how you define patriotism. 

These people become some of the most patriotic because they will say "this is patriotism" and then be good at what they say is patriotism. That doesn't make them more patriotic.

It just means they're more likely to pretend they're the only patriots out there.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 9, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...



No ti's not

-Geaux


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 9, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



ti's? I assume it's. 

Yes, it is. You wave a flag that was a flag of treason. 

The Confederacy wanted to leave the US without consent. That's treason towards the US. 

Had the Confederacy won, would the Confederacy now be a part of the US?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...


LOLOL 

160 years ago, the south cried, _Just wait and see what happens if you loons come after our slaves derp._ How’d that turn out for y’all?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




The USl left great Britain with out consent, how stupid are you?

How much more do you justify?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Too bad, _nuh-uh,_ is all you’ve got.


----------



## DJT for Life (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > The OP is stretching...to be kind.
> ...



Not on the Battlefield, we didn't.  We killed 3 million of those zipper heads.
Our government gave that war away, and the American lives that went with it.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



No regrets

-Geaux


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 10, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



So, you don't regret that the north dragged your southern asses out of poverty? Then why celebrate the flag that would have made you into another Mexico?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 10, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



lol.... You're comments sound racist. 

-Geaux


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




They could have voted against the Party that betrayed them.


THat's supposed to be a big part of the Southern Strategy, ie resentment from the oh so terribly "racist" southerns against the democrat party that turned on them and was now full of blacks.


Instead, all of the didn't matter. 


That raises the question, if it didn't matter THEN, and the South decided it's votes on another issue(s), 


then how do we know that it mattered in the other elections?




And Ford was no exception to the Republican Party. The majority of it supported the Civil Rights Act, and civil rights in general. 


He didn't get selected to be VP because he was some big outsider.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 10, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Your comments sound like deflection. 

It's amazing what you can believe when you ignore reality. 

Trying looking up GDP of Mexico.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


LOLOL

What’s not to regret? It wasn’t your fight.


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Jun 10, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...


Keep trying, you haven’t even become close to convincing me.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They tried to get someone else. Mississippi, Alabama and South Carolina selected racist George Wallace. Wallace almost took North Carolina and Florida and likely would have taken Georgia too had Georgia not had their former governor running.








Correll said:


> And Ford was no exception to the Republican Party. The majority of it supported the Civil Rights Act, and civil rights in general.
> 
> 
> He didn't get selected to be VP because he was some big outsider.


A majority of Democrats also voted in favor of it, thanks to northern Democrats, like northern Republicans, who overwhelmingly supported it.

The racist south, almost all Democrat in 1964, overwhelmingly voted against it. Even the few Republicans in the south all voted against it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Try posting with words next time.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




If you want to pretend that you are too stupid to see what my answers were, despite a minor mix up with the quotes, I will accept that.


Have some one less stupid than you read it to you, then answer when you can.


That is a rhetorical post. I know that you have switched over to avoidance strategy, because you know that you are you getting your ass kicked.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nah, my time is too precious to decipher mindlessly empty posts from idiots too stupid to navigate the quote feature on this forum which does all the work for you. All you have to do is tap or click on [reply] and type. Even a monkey can do that by accident.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Next time you are asking a rhetorical question then just say so

You asked a question and I answered... Don't be such a meathead

-Geaux


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Your time is so precious that you spend it telling me again and again, that you are too stupid to read a post to reply to it.



R-I-G-H-T.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why on Earth would I read a post with no words in it? 



Learn how to use the quote function better and I’ll reply.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The moron said, in reply.


Good thing you are saving your time to use wisely.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Spits the idiot who struggles with the forum’s quote feature, which formats the quotes in your post for you.



Let me know when you’re done flashing an irony sign above your pointy head.

In the meantime, see if you can get back on topic, which is how racist the Republican South is.

The Ku Klux Klan officially endorses Donald Trump for president


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The Klan has about as many members as the USA communists party and far less influence.


They are an irrelevant fringe. 



THe thread title is about the Kneelers. 


If the idea of standing for the National Anthem offends you, you are an anti-American asshole.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Just as easily stated, if you’re against a peaceful protest, you’re an anti-American asshole.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





No. 

There is nothing about being an America that requires you to support all peaceful protests.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No one said you have to support their protest. But peaceful protest of the government is quite American, even protected by our First Amendment; though only with the approval of one’s employer while seeking to protest on the job, as we saw with the kneelers.

So calling peaceful protesters, “anti-American assholes” is more of a reflection upon you than it is them.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Their chosen form of protest is to disrespect the Flag and the Nation as a whole, during a large scale National Anthem.


Judging them on that action, is in no way a push against the concept of peaceful protest.



They are anti-American assholes, and I call them that, based not on the fact that they did a peaceful protest, but on the fact that they publicly disrespected America and Americans, in a very public way.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It’s clear you simply detest what they protest and care not one whit their right to protest, enshrined in our Constitution. Rendering you the anti-American asshole you try so desperately to project upon them.

And by the way, I’ve watched many NFL games on TV with every political spectrum there is in this country and never once, has anyone risen to the National Anthem unless it was to get a beer.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






1. You have no justification for doubting my statement that I am judging them on their disrespect to the Flag and the Nation. 

2. You have giving no supporting argument to your unsupported and stupid assertion that my complaint is some form of attack on the right to peaceful protest.

3. Not showing respect is certainly not good. ACTIVELY DOING THE OPPOSITE OF WHAT IS EXPECTED AS A SHOW OF RESPECT IS ACTIVELY SHOWING DISRESPECT and far, far worse.

4. The Kneelers and the League that supported them are anti-American assholes. FUCK THEM ALL.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 10, 2018)

RadicalRedneck said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...



Well, that might say more about you than it does about me.

I don't come on here to convince people. That'd be frustrating and futile. 

Most people on here come here with their mind already made up. They make the facts fit what they want to think and believe, and they'll ignore anything that is inconvenient for their view.

You can't fight that. 

I've had discussions on things where I posted total and utter proof of something. So much proof it's impossible to deny what I say. 

And yet people do, in fact most people did. They simply ignore, deflect, insult.

I don't understand this mentality, but I understand that it exists and that most people on here are like that. 

You can either debate with me, or you can ignore. I don't care.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, fuck you for calling peaceful protesters, “Anti-American assholes”

The Constitution protects such free speech, no matter how much you abhor theirs.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Your strawman has been addressed repeatedly.


Having the right to free speech 

does not give you a pass from being judged on what you say, or how you say it.


You are supporting these anti-American assholes, because you are one yourself.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, I support the kneelers because I support the right to protest. Ironically, you’re the anti-American asshole you try so desperately to project upon them.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






I support their right to "say" what they say,  while strongly disagreeing with how they "say" it.


Libs used to understand this concept.


But you guys are more lefties than libs, despite what you call yourself.



YOur pretense that you do not understand this, is because you are anti-American yourself.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nah, you’re the anti-American asshole who’s metaphorically spitting on the flag they wouldn’t stand for.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I've refuted the justifications you made for your stupid assertion, and you have been unable to counter them.


BUt you still stand by your unsupported assertion, even though you can't defend it.


That is you being an asshole troll.



AND, an Anti-American one at that.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, my assertion stands. You’re an anti-American asshole for trying to portray that upon them. Men and women have fought and died so they could kneel during the National Anthem. You calling kneelers, “anti-American assholes,” is nothing more than you metaphorically spitting on the fine men and women who serve, and have served, this great nation. And it shall not falter due to anti-American assholes like you.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Nothing in that pile of unsupported assertions defended your position.


All you are doing it repeating your vile lies as a form of filibustering now.


If the idea of standing to show respect to the Flag and the Nation it stands for, is offensive to you,


you are an anti-American asshole.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Now you’re simply arguing absurdum. I never said I’m offended by anyone standing for the National Anthem.

What a pity your position has faded into a strawman. Oh well, c’est la vie, it was never very cohesive to begin with.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey, check this out.... trump had to be nudged by Melanie to put his hand over his heart during a rendition of the National Anthem...


Where’s the outrage from the forum’s anti-American asshole?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> Hey, check this out.... trump had to be nudged by Melanie to put his hand over his heart during a rendition of the National Anthem...
> 
> 
> Where’s the outrage from the forum’s anti-American asshole?




Now that's a first lady. I am impressed by just the little things she does.


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




What a pity that you have to play stupid to mis-characterize my statement instead of addressing my actual point.


By kneeling during a ritual where standing is done to show respect to the Flag and the Nation for which it stands, 


the Kneelers are actively showing disrespect to the Flag and the Nation for which it stands.


No one is saying they do not have that Right.


But they also do not have the Right to avoid being judged on their disrespect.



They are anti-American assholes.



Which is why you are defending them. You and your lib buddies.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I mischaracterized nothing. You really did assert, _”If the idea of standing to show respect to the Flag and the Nation it stands for, is offensive to you, you are an anti-American asshole.”_

I never said I was offended by that; nor have any kneelers ever said that. That’s your own warped mind speaking for you.


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Your word games mean less than nothing.



By kneeling during a ritual where standing is done to show respect to the Flag and the Nation for which it stands,


the Kneelers are actively showing disrespect to the Flag and the Nation for which it stands.


No one is saying they do not have that Right.


But they also do not have the Right to avoid being judged on their disrespect.



They are anti-American assholes.



Which is why you are defending them. You and your lib buddies.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh, for fuck’s sake. who stands while the National Anthem is being played on TV? You’re fucking deranged to make this more than it is; which would have been nothing had rightwing freaks like you not made a big deal out of this. Still, at the end of the day, you are the anti-American asshole who spits on the grave of every American soldier who fought and died for them to have the right to protest during the National Anthem.


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




1. No one is expecting people at home to stand. Stop being silly.

2. Not standing at the stadium is lazy and/or disrespectful.

3. KNEELING is making a statement of ACTIVE DISRESPECT.  And they are being judged on that. As they should be.


They are anti-American pieces of shit. And that is why you like them.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Great, so you finally admit that standing is not actually the paragon of respect you tried to make this be about.

Meanwhile, you remain the anti-American asshole who spits on the grave of every American soldier who fought and died for them to have the right to protest during the National Anthem.

Even the NFL, their employer, is not requiring them to stand.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Kneeling during a ritual where standing is done to show respect, is actively showing DISRESPECT.



You know it. I know it. Everyone knows it.


Some people, people who want to defend anti-American assholes choose to lie about that.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You just said it’s ok for people at home to not stand while it’s playing. Clearly, if standing is a symbol of respect, those at home who don’t get up are being disrespectful. Your argument just died. Time to bury it, ya anti-American asshole...


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 11, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...


One group is fighting historical discrimination...the other group is a bunch of overpaid dickheads.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 11, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Get back when a confederate flag flies at a NFL game.


Beautiful pics.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...


Overpaid? What are you, a Communist?


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




1. Your pretense that their is no difference between being physically AT a ceremony and watching it on TV, is noted and laughed at and dismissed.


2. Kneeling during a ritual where standing is done to show respect, is actively showing DISRESPECT.


3. You know it. I know it. Everyone knows it.


4. They are anti-American assholes and you are on their side.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL

You’re so done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it’s disrespectful to not stand at the game, then it’s disrespectful to not stand while the Anthem plays on TV. Respect doesn’t disintegrate because of location.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 11, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...



I'm sure the rednecks are overpaid. Go to China and see how hard the people work for very little money.

Oh, oh, wait, you thought it was the other way around. You're such a funny guy.

Historical discrimination? 

You're comparing white people in the South with black people and saying the WHITE PEOPLE suffer historical discrimination. 

What the fuck kind of drugs are you on?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 11, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Treason is beautiful.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 11, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Yes, just ask Obama or Hillary. They got away with it.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...


I spotted the difference...

The rebel flag wavers are on their own time, while the NFL kneelers are on company time.

Another difference is that nobody is paying the rebel flag wavers to entertain them.

I could come up with more, but this whole scene is a snooze festival.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 11, 2018)

Oddball said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...



Ah... but here's the problem.

Forced patriotism at work? Really?

Oh, oh, they didn't used to come out for the anthem. They came out for the anthem because the US govt PAID THE FUCKING NFL to do it. 

On WORK TIME. 

Really? 

Appropriate? No.

See, here's the easiest solution. Get rid of the national anthem from a game.

In Europe, you hear the national anthems when THE COUNTRY is playing. Not when private companies are playing each other. They don't have the problem the NFL has.

It's all about making the right decisions.

You want the anthem played in your stadium before your games, then you have to put up with people deciding to kneel or stand or whatever before that anthem. You don't want POLITICS in your stadium, then TAKE THE POLITICAL SONG OUT OF THE DAMN GAME.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Ah... but here's the problem.
> 
> Forced patriotism at work? Really?
> 
> ...


You don't like it, don't sign the fucking contract....It's as simple as that.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 11, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Get back when a confederate flag flies at a NFL game.


Why would NFL teams fly a white flag before the game even starts?


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 11, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Get back when a confederate flag flies at a NFL game.
> ...




 
Why would you disrespect them?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 11, 2018)

Oddball said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Ah... but here's the problem.
> ...



Oh, so simple.

So if you get cancer, you just die. 

Nice. 

So you have two choices. Get fucked over, or die.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 12, 2018)

I have not watched NFL football in years because they are overpaid, over glorified, arrogant dickheads. Watch college only.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 12, 2018)

NFL players: “I live in the nation with the most freedom and economic opportunity on earth. I am a multiple millionaire. My wife and kids are protected by the the most powerful military the world has ever seen. I think I won’t stand for the National Anthem to protest...whatever.”


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Kneeling during the Anthem is respecting them. They fought and died for Americans’ freedoms, like kneeling in protest during the National Anthem.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2018)

Oddball said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Ah... but here's the problem.
> ...


Ummm, the NFL isn’t making players stand during the NFL. Tough shit if you don’t like that.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


It's showing a hatred for America, I see why you loons support it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Nope, it’s doing no such thing. It’s an expression of freedom, which is what American servicemen fought and died to preserve.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How has that worked out for the NFL?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 17, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



First of all what liberals refer to as the “Confederate Flag” isn’t actually the Confederate Flag.  It’s the Virginia Battle Flag and is considered a part of Southern heritage and pride.  

Either way, flying it isn’t disrespectful to the US Military.  It’s only disrespectful to snowflakes.  Is the Union Jack offensive to you and the US military?  After all, how many Americans died fighting the British? What about people that fly the Mexican flag, do you get upset at all about that?  Is it treason to fly it?  After all we were at war with them before too.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They are free to express their hatred of America on their own time.  When they are in uniform on a NFL field in a stadium, they are being paid to do a job and represent their team.  Do you think most NFL owners want their players to disrespect their audience and source of revenue?


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Last year broke a record for the most revenue ever. But you're right in the sense that team owners don't want the negative attention; which is why they changed the rules this year, allowing players to remain inside the locker room during the National Anthem if they don't want to stand on the sidelines.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Revenue barley edged the previous year despite ratings drops.  They could had made a lot more money if it weren’t for the kneelers.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 17, 2018)

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Imagine there were a memorial to US troops who died in WW2 and someone flew the Nazi flag.

Imagine if there were a memorial to the US soldiers who died in Vietnam and they flew the Vietcong flag.

Imagine there were a memorial to all those who died in Iraq and someone flew the Iraqi flag. 

How would people react?


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





They are free to be judged by their actions, or their "speech" if you will.


And they are anti-American assholes. THe whole fucking league.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




Regional pride is no bar to National Pride.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Regional pride: I hate the fucking USA, the US can suck my dick, fuck the USA, the US is the worst.

National pride: I'm a patriot, I love the USA, U-S-A, U-S-A.


And you wonder why we think you're all fucking off your heads.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





Regional Pride: I am proud of my state.

National Pride: I am proud of my nation.



No conflict between the two at all.


Dumb ass.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Who cares what racists think about them?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 17, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I like how you refuse to answer any of my questions and have to completely change the goal posts.  When have people gone to military cemeteries and flown any of these flags?   Your whole argument is built on your own fantasy of these things happening.  You take people in some random place flying the Virginia Battle flag as the equivalent of them marching to a cemetery and displaying a Confederate or Nazi flag for the soul purpose of disrespecting the US military.  


By the way, do these so-called pro-Confederate people kneel during the US anthem, or do ever burn the US flag at their protests?


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 18, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...





"Kneeling in a protest does not disrespect the US flag. The US flag exists because it represents the States, the government, the Constitution. A Constitution which protects freedom to criticize the government. "

If the flag represents all that to them then why the F are they protesting it?  If these multi millionaires have something to protest about the police or whatever they are against, why don't they use their millions to create a platform from which to say what they have to say?  It's their right yet they choose to take some ambiguous route which confuses the shit out of people who really arent sure what these guys are all about. Its easier for them to kneel and not really say anything, and this is why they open themselves to criticism... no, not from people in your small sample size waving confederate flags. thats a pretty weak comparison


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Spot the difference.
> ...



Do you think because there's a Constitution that it automatically gets obeyed? 

How many laws instantly get obeyed? No, you need something else behind it. 

People not carrying out the laws, people doing things wrong, this leads to protest. 

They open themselves to criticism because they say something other people don't like. 

That's what a democracy should be. 

But some people are trying to silence them.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol, the race card. Thanks for admitting you lost.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I don't. Why do you bring them up?

OH, wait, you were being a fucking race baiting asshole and implying that I was a racist?

Wow. What an incredible asshole you are.

Anywhooo, 


Judging people by their actions, or their "speech" is completely reasonable.


Only a liar and an asshole would suggest that it is wrong to judge someone by their actions.


These vile assholes are purposefully and actively showing disrespect to their Nation, as a whole, during a ritual designed to show unity and mutual loyalty and respect.


They are anti-American assholes, the whole League. FUCK THEM ALL.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL

That’s quite the fanciful imagination you’ve got there, but I don’t lose when I call a racist a racist.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You proved you’re a piece of shit racist. Denying reality doesn’t change who you are.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You do when you call someone a "racist" because you can't defend your position and you would rather be an asshole than admit that you lost.



Which is what is going on here.


Asshole.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




No, you've proved that you are an anti-American piece of shit, who can't defend his vile position, so you start calling people vile names instead of making your case.



Kneeling during an unity ritual where standing is done to show respect and loyalty to the Nation and each other, 


is the act on an anti-American asshole.


And so is defending them, as the League and you have done.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Great, now your lying. I never once called you a racist because I couldn’t defend my position. I called you a racist because I’ve seen you post racist remarks in the past. As far as this issue, your position croaked the moment you admitted there are times when it’s not disrespectful to sit during the Anthem.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


please quote me, or shut up.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


First you’ll have to quote me calling you a racist.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Try using words next time. You don't have a mind for me to read.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You forgot to cut the post where this little exchange began.

Thus we can see, that you made a point about the kneelers, ie that they are just "making an expression of freedom". 


I pointed out, correctly, that no one is judging them on the fact that they are making a statement, but on what the statement IS.


Your response did not contradict that. Or address it at all.



ALL you did was call me a "racist".


That is you doing name calling INSTEAD of defending your position.


You lose race baiting asshole. Again. Although you are either too dim or too dishonest to admit it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Cut and paste it?? Why? You pretend as if I didn’t call you for being a piece of shit racist when I saw you spew racism. You already know what you said, which I called you out for.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






I will not pretend that you are so stupid that you did not understand my post.



My point stands.



You made a point about the kneelers, ie that they are just "making an expression of freedom".


I pointed out, correctly, that no one is judging them on the fact that they are making a statement, but on what the statement IS.


Your response did not contradict that. Or address it at all.



ALL you did was call me a "racist".


That is you doing name calling INSTEAD of defending your position.


You lose race baiting asshole. Again. Although you are either too dim or too dishonest to admit it.




AND, all you did when called on it, was call me a racist.


You are a race baiting asshole, and nothing more. FUck you.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


_*”I pointed out, correctly, that no one is judging them on the fact that they are making a statement, but on what the statement IS.”*_

Bullshit, ya fuckin’ racist. Trump wanted them silenced...

_”Get that son of a bitch off the field right now, he's fired. He's fired!” ~ president of the USA​_


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




1. Race has nothing to do with this, you fucking moron. YOu are a race baiting asshole. Fuck you.

2. Trump's quote is more of a complaint about what the owners and League should have done in response. But as the League choose to back them in making anti-American speech at work, that's moot.


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You piece of shit racist, race has everything to do with the kneelers — *they were protesting police brutality against Blacks.*

Like most racists, you’re not very bright.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




If your delivery is bad enough, no one cares about your "message".



And their delivery, was pretty much as bad as it could be.



That you don't know that, shows that you are the moron here.



My point stands, you race baiting asshole.






1. Race has nothing to do with this.

2. Trump's quote is more of a complaint about what the owners and League should have done in response. But as the League choose to back them in making anti-American speech at work, that's moot.


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

Your argument died the moment you admitted there are circumstances it’s not disrespectful to stand for the National Anthem. You simply want to pick & choose when it is and when it isn’t. Figures you pick it is when the protest is over police brutality against Blacks. 

Fucking piece of shit, ignorant racist.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Kneeling is actively showing disrespect. If you had any doubt about that, Kaepernick verbally clarified it for you. Would you like the link to that, again?

Some lazy slob who is just sitting there like a lump, his message is just that he is lazy. 

That you counted that as a "win", for yourself, is utterly pathetic and laughable. 




> You simply want to pick & choose when it is and when it isn’t. Figures you pick it is when the protest is over police brutality against Blacks.
> 
> Fucking piece of shit, ignorant racist.




I have often discussed police brutality on this site. You will not find that I have at any point, called someone an Anti-American in any of those discussions (barring additional anti-American complaints from the lefty in question)



So to summarize, your argument at this point has degenerated to

1. pretending that being lazy is the same as actively showing disrespect.

2. Hallucinating that you can read my mind.

3. calling me names.



You are a loser and a race baiting anti-American piece of shit.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL 

Aww, how cute. The piece of shit racist is now making up excuses for disrespecting the flag. So it’s ok to disrespect the flag if you’re a lazy bum.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






First of all, you are a race baiting piece of shit. Fuck you.




Second of all,  someone wants to get a beer before the game starts, MORE POWER TO HIM.


That you pretend that is the same as ACTIVELY DOING THE OPPOSITE OF STANDING TO INTENTIONALLY SHOW DISRESPECT TO THE NATION AND IT'S CITIZENS,


as verbally clarified by Kaerpernic himself,


is just you being a lying piece of shit.


Fuck the Kneelers, FUck the LEague that supports them, fuck anyone that defends those anti-American pieces of shit.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 22, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Get back when a confederate flag flies at a NFL game.



I swear sometimes I wonder about the stupidity of others!!!

Those pictures are showing the Battle Flag of General Lee and not the Confederate Flag!

So many of you confuse the two and refuse to admit you are wrong!


frigidweirdo said:


> Spot the difference.
> 
> On the one hand you have those flying the Confederate flag.
> 
> ...



Now in your picture in your op I can see the Confederate Flag there but I bet you do not even know which one is the Confederate Flag, do you?

What is my point?

Simple, if you are going to create a thread about the Confederate Flag and then claim the Flag of General Lee is it, well then you lose!

Also if Football Players kneel, so what!?!

I do not care and it is their choice!

I also do not care if someone wave General Lee Battle Flag or the actual Confederate Flag because it is their right to do so!

Noe please learn the difference between General Lee Battle Flag and the actual Confederate Flag or don't and stay ignorant!


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL 

All caps doesn’t help your beaten point. Perhaps you should try all caps in bold.


----------



## Correll (Jun 24, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





All you've done in an attempt to "Refute" my point is express your disagreement and then repeat your initial assertion.



You've done NOTHING to explain why going to get a beer, is the same as actively showing disrespect.


You are a moron. Or a vile liar. Probably both.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 24, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...









First Confederate flag with 13 stars. It went through four versions with stars being added until it had 13 stars. November 28th (or December 10th) 1861 to May 1st 1863






Second Confederate flag. May 1st 1863 to March 4th 1865





Third Confederate flag March 4th 1865






Flag of the Army of Northern Virginia, commanded by Robert E. Lee. Also know as the "Robert E. Lee Headquarters flag.






Battle flag of the Confederate States. It wasn't the official flag, but it was flown by Robert E. Lee's Army of Northern Virginia.






Battle flag of Forrest's Cavalry Corps.

The thing is, the battle flags were SQUARE. In the pictures I posted they're RECTANGULAR. 

None of the flags that Robert E. Lee flew were this flag:






This flag is called the second Confederate Navy Jack from 1863 to 1865. 

But that's besides the point. 

The point here is you have people waving a flag which represents the Confederates. It represents treason against the United States of America. 

For many of the people who fly the Confederate Flag, or the second Confederate Navy Jack if you want to get rather specific about it, they don't know one flag from the other. They don't care. They buy a flag that represents something.

It's not Robert E. Lee for a start. It's the ideas of the Confederacy. How many black people fly any of these Confederate flags? Maybe a few do, but probably not that many.

It represents white supremacy, it represents treason, it represents at lot of things, and they're all negative. 

"
I swear sometimes I wonder about the stupidity of others!!!

Those pictures are showing the Battle Flag of General Lee and not the Confederate Flag!"

But this, this is fucking hilarious. To come on here, to say others are stupid, and then to get it wrong, priceless.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

I never said going to get a beer is disrespectful to the flag.

I like how you fight arguments without even knowing what the argument is.


----------



## Correll (Jun 25, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> [...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It did represent those things, a century and a half ago.


Soon afterwards, thanks to a national policy of reconciliation, and to the present day, it represents regional pride.


It is nothing but regional and racial bigotry ON YOUR PART, to make an issue of this.


----------



## Correll (Jun 25, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





All you are doing now, is spewing out garbage to bury the point, like a well trained propagandist.




The fact remains.



The National Anthem is an unity ritual for Americans to show respect and loyalty to the Flag, and the Nation it stands for and their fellow citizens.


Standing is how that unity, respect and loyalty is shown.


KNEELING is the exact opposite of that and done to show the exact opposite, ie, division, dis respect, and dis loyalty.


It is an insult to the Nation and all Americans.



They are anti-American assholes. The Kneelers, the League that supported them, and anyone who defends, them.

FUCK THEM ALL.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

Like all racists, you’re a flaming idiot. You mischaracterized my position with a claim you falsely portrayed as mine, better known as a strawman, and then you refer to my correcting your false attribution as “garbage.” What a nut you are.

Meanwhile, your point remains as dead as before since you admitted not standing for the National Anthem is disrespectful and it goes without saying, you are not the arbitrator over who decides when not standing is acceptable.


----------



## Correll (Jun 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






I'm not claiming to be an Authority on rituals.


My argument stands or does not stand based on it's merits.



That you attacked my position as though I was just asserting it, and not explaining it, is a strawman of YOUR making.



The National Anthem is an unity ritual where standing together, with your hand over your heart, is an expression of respect and loyalty to both the symbol of the nation, and the citizens for which it stands.


Doing the opposite, ie kneeling, is obviously an expression of the opposite, ie of disrespect, and disloyalty to the nation and your fellow citizens.


If there was any doubt about this, and there never was, Kaepernick verbally clarified this later on.


I have linked to that statement multiple times. Would you like it again?


You are a race baiting asshole. The kneelers and all those who support them and defend them are anti-American assholes.


----------

